

Inventors who didn't get rich from their inventions - MikeCapone
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-23179103

======
kdavis
"Hey Mr Nugget, you the bomb." -D'Angelo
[http://youtu.be/kGknlEWjxZc](http://youtu.be/kGknlEWjxZc)

